# Tenk devoted to Lake Victory Cichlids



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

I am going to buy a 75 gallon tank and was planning on devoting it to lack victoria cichlids , At first i was going to add 1 male 2-3 females of each type but as i have been reading they may cross breed and make hybirds ( which is frowned apon ) therefore i think i will just make it a male tank . i also think i may try to mix haps in and may throw in a jewel . In your opinions what types of lake vic cichlids would work well together vs one that will not work together . Remember it's going to be a male only tank . i am just asking this question before i make a stocking mistake that could have been avoided by asking more knowledgeable people . I may also add a lemon jack to it . I have a mixed 55 gallon tank now ( lemon Jack may go in the mixed tank ), a 30 gallon tank and a 28 gallon tank . 30 gallon has one hugs OB zebra male ( who is very aggressive , he is a serial killer ) , the 28 gallon tank has one Jumbo Angel ( the angel was to timid to be put in any of my other tanks )


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Victorian males tend not to color up extremely well without females. I have tried a couple with haps and peacocks, but removed the Victorians.
Flameback
Latifasciata
Nyererei

I really like them best in a species tank...my favorite nyererei is quite aggressive.


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

Humm you gave me more to think about LoL . I am in the process of building a 75 gallon tank into a Glass topped coffee table . By reading what you posted i have a fairly good idea . I am thinking of partitioning the tank with plexiglass with small holes drilled in it to allow for water circulation but stop the different species from mixing in order to avoid hybirds . Humm i like that idea , maybee 3 partitioning housing 3 different species , the dimensions of each partitioning would be 16l x 18w x 20 h . maybee 2 males and 2 females per species per each partitioning . What do you think would be a good number of fish and sex per each partitioning . Right now i have 1 55 gallon tank of mixed chichlids , 1 tank 35 gallon 1 huge ob zebra male , and another 20 g tank with one large angle . The ob and angel where giving to me via a friend , The ob was killing their other fish and the angel was being harrased be everyone , Right now the ob n angle have their own tank LoL . At this time i am taking it slow so i can build the right tank to house the right fish hence why i have so many stupid questions but i prefer to ask many questions in order to make the right choices . thx for you time and advice


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once you partition the tank...the fish you stock would need to be comfortable in a tank the size of the partition. I don't think there are too many fish that would be happy with 2m:2f in 16" x 18". Victorians and Malawi tend to be harem breeders that like 1m:4f in a 30x12 space as a minimum and limited to the small, peaceful species.


----------



## DailyBuzz420 (Oct 26, 2016)

ok thx for the reply , with that being said i just may have to split the tank in half only 2 parts which would be 24 x 18w x 20 deep . not sure how or what i will do yet , may just end up doing an all male tank with no parts , just 48 x 18 x 20 , Humm now u have me thinking of buying a bigger tank lol , but do i have enough space for a bigger tank , would have to throw out a couch n move my cpu desk LoL . thinking thinking lol


----------

